# Partage familial : Création compte enfant impossible



## Gwizdo (17 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour.

Suis-je le seul avoir ce problème : il m'est impossible de créer un compte iCloud pour mon fils de 11 ans, dans le cadre du partage familial sous iOS 8 et Yosemite. Quel que soit l'environnement, c'est impossible.

Un message m'indique que je dois, pour enregistrer une adresse en xxxxxxx.icloud.com pour mon fils, prouver que je suis majeur, en enregistrant une carte bancaire sur mon compte. Ce qui est déjà le cas.







J'ai bien sûr une carte bancaire on ne peut plus classique, enregistrée dans mon compte iCloud. Petite variante sur iOS : on me dit que j'ai une carte de débit enregistrée et qu'il faut une carte de crédit. ?? Je ne vois pas en quoi une carte de crédit prouverait plus qu'une carte de débit, que je suis majeur.











Je suis allé à l'Apple Store, pas de solution. Pas plus qu'avec un technicien du support, ou même son supérieur hiérarchique. Le dossier est toujours en investigation.

Cela fonctionne-t-il pour vous ? Merci pour vos retours d'informations.


----------



## sveireman (18 Octobre 2014)

J'ai également un problème pour ma fille qui n'a pas 13 ans.

Elle dispose déjà d'une adresse @me.com.
Etant donné qu'elle n'a pas 13 ans, il n'est pas possible de modifier son année de naissance mais pour pouvoir rejoindre un Partage Familial, il faut définir son année de naissance. C'est un cercle vicieux.

Je crains qu'il ne faille attendre une solution du côté d'Apple...

Par contre, ça fonctionne avec le compte de ma mère.


----------



## tsss (2 Janvier 2015)

Gwizdo a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Suis-je le seul avoir ce problème : il m'est impossible de créer un compte iCloud pour mon fils de 11 ans, dans le cadre du partage familial sous iOS 8 et Yosemite. Quel que soit l'environnement, c'est impossible.
> 
> ...



Hello, non tu n'es pas le seul et malgré de multiples tentatives ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, c'est assez déconcertant !


----------

